# Radio control for the new K4 Pacific



## RDennis (Sep 25, 2011)

Has anyone yet considered radio control retrofit for their K4's?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

R.J. DeBerg is going to do his, but waiting for the Southern Digital team to come back from California. 

He'll be at Diamond Head with his K4. 

Greg


----------



## RDennis (Sep 25, 2011)

@Greg: thanks for the tip on Southern Digital. Found their website - they're in Arizona? I live in So Cal. Don't relish the idea of shipping the locomotive, but will consider it. Perhaps best to let others do this first and learn from their experience!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Paul is a real nice guy. I am sure he can help you with whatever you need through an email.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert,

Why not just contact Jonathan Bliese for the parts AND expertise for the radio control on your K4. Jonathan owns Electric Model Works in Chino, CA. You could "hand deliver" to him. I would recommend him very highly for what you want to do. I've been a customer for many years and trust his word.









Here's a link.

http://www.rctrains.com/


----------



## RDennis (Sep 25, 2011)

@ Gary - a good point, as I purchased the locomotive from Jonathan and picked it up directly from him! (insert Homer Simpson sound here)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to help.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have contacted Southern Digital and Paul will be performing the RC mod to my K-4. However I'm waiting for him to return to Ga to do the conversion as he is only 30 miles away and I can hand deliver o him. i also was worried about to many shipping points and also I could spend the extra money on more conversion to the loco. I will be in Diamond head in Jan and I could also had off to him there. This should be one neat conversion and a fun loco to run when completed. Later RJD


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Greg Elmassian on 27 Sep 2011 09:26 PM 
R.J. DeBerg is going to do his, but waiting for the Southern Digital team to come back from California. 

He'll be at Diamond Head with his K4. 

Greg 
Greg,
Why don't you get a live steam engine already? We all know you want one.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hah, that would complete my downward spiral into complete and utter train madness! 

I'll wait until I retire! 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Hah, that would complete my downward spiral into complete and utter train madness! 

I'll wait until I retire!"


So Greg;

When will one of your vehicles need four new tires?
















(That would work for me.)

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just replaced the fronts on the 'merc, $700.... ouch... 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg; 

Just so you know where the "retire" reference comes from: Carl Jensen, former head of the NS Steam Program, is a member of the Roanoke Chapter NRHS. One time at a chapter meeting (probably sometime around 1989) Carl announced, "Folks, I hate to tell you this, but we're going to have to retire 1218." There was a collective gasp in the room. Carl waited for the flutter to die down, then he said, "Yeah, when the drive wheel tires get worn down so far, you have to replace them." 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He, was, of course kidding? 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, he was kidding in the way he originally used the word "retire." Steam locomotive drive wheels do have steel tires that are heat-shrunk onto them. 1218's tires had worn beyond their safe use limit. The old tires would be removed using an acetylene-fired hoop to expand them so they could be pulled off, then the new tires would be expanded with the same hoop and allowed to shrink into place on the drive wheels. There is an explanation here: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railway_tires 

I guess it's almost a lost art. 
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I fell for the same thing... retire as in quit work, not as in "re-tire" to put new tires on... ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess it's almost a lost art. 
I think Steamtown, Scranton has a working tire heater.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I usually do burnouts to heat the tires.... ;-) 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I thing you guys got off track here. I think we were talking RC K-4 Later RJD


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I think that has already been answered though.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I think we were talking RC K-4
There are times when 1:20.3 scale really makes sense, Look how much room there is in front of the reversing lever:


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not much help for doing the K-4, Late RJD


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

Any update to adding r/c to the new K4? 

-Jeff


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured by now some one would have done it. Later RJD


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe some one has nick jr


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The cab of Larry's K4 looks pretty tight but it should be possible with those little servos. if you can get the radio into the tender and a wire run to the cab.


----------

